

Benford's Law And A Theory of Everything - mikecane
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/25155/

======
cl8ton
Benford's law brought Enron down. It can detect cooked numbers in financials
and tax returns as well.

------
hendler
First comment on in the article is an HN-like and interesting response.

